# Pictures that make you say WTF



## Splash Log (Nov 26, 2008)

Pictures that make you ask yourself what the fuck:


----------



## maniclion (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't believe I just read that


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 26, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I can't believe I just read that




success!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 26, 2008)

Hahah, it's epicness like that that makes me read message boards.


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 26, 2008)

wtf that some messed up shit


----------



## maniclion (Nov 27, 2008)

What The SkullBuggery?


----------



## tallcall (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice cock pictures!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## tallcall (Nov 27, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



Me like!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread is full of win.....but WTF?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 27, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Me like!



You would love for the To Smash your Ass.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 27, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> You would love for the To Smash your Ass.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 27, 2008)

/b is legion


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 27, 2008)

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/4575/1227694179984hz9.jpg

since we went to the super fucked up realm I will post this, no where near safe for work.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 27, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/4575/1227694179984hz9.jpg
> 
> since we went to the super fucked up realm I will post this, no where near safe for work.



Oh Damn!


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 27, 2008)

I will post the rest when I wake up


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (Nov 28, 2008)

Jesus fucking christ dude, that comic is sick.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow. This thread has definitely gone where no other on IM has gone before.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 28, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Jesus fucking christ dude, that comic is sick.



Ahh sounds like you want the conclusion!


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 28, 2008)

tell me that's not the ending.  The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm thats I all I have, I think I am missing a few pages. See if I can find a torrent with all the issues.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## streeth (Dec 14, 2008)

hay did u ever find the rest of the farm lesson because i want 2 see then
if u do hit me up
thanks man


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 14, 2008)

this thread got really weird


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 14, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> this thread got really weird



VERY HIGHLY AGREE


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>


 
Iain would love to stuff that.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



hahahah saved.


----------

